

Ask HN: GUI for users to modify webpage? - redxblood

So i&#x27;m doing a webpage, and i want to create something like an &quot;admin&quot; page for users to be able to create posts for the &quot;news&quot; section. 
Is there a tool for this? 
Also, i&#x27;m sure that what i&#x27;m asking has a name... if anybody knows, thanks in advance.
======
skram
Sounds like a content management system --
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Content_Management_System](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Content_Management_System)
... comparison at
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_content_managemen...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_content_management_systems)

